# Gehst du optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?



## sascha (23 Dezember 2006)

Alles redet vom Aufschwung, die Unternehmen jubeln, die Konjunktur brummt. Die Arbeitslosenzahlen sind gesunken. Aber gleichzeitig steigen Mehrwertsteuer und Krankenkassenbeiträge. Die Dialer-Gefahr ist nahezu gebannt, dafür greifen die Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet um sich. Deutsche Soldaten ziehen in immer mehr Länder, dafür wird Deutschland angeblich immer sicherer - nicht zuletzt durch staatliche Eingriffe wie Datenspeicherung, Videoüberwachung und zunehmende Kompetenzen für Polizei- und Verfassungsschutz. 

Also insgesamt viele Aufs- und Abs. Einfach mal die Frage in den Raum gestellt:

Was glaubt ihr, wie wird für euch persönlich das nächste Jahr?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*

Ich sag nur eins dazu:

Wachsam bleiben oder aber noch mehr steigern, denn die Betrügerei, Schönrednerei und Blauäugigkeit wird in unserem Rechtsstaat noch mehr um sich greifen


----------



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*

Ich bin doch eher optimistisch für das nächste Jahr gestimmt, aus privaten gründen  




> greifen die Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet um sich



Ja, wohl wahr. Das Internet kann ein sehr gefährliches Pflaster sein, wenn man nicht nur ganz bestimmte Seiten nutzt, wie Ebay etc. 
(Siehe Sohnemann :wall: )

Hoffentlich werden die Gesetze in Zukunft erhärtet um diese dubiosen Firmen endgültig in die Schranken zu weißen.

Ich wünsche allen Forenusern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr :-D


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*

Mangelnder Sachverstand in der Politik, Gerangel um Posten und Pöstchen, unausgegorene Politikerphantasien...das schafft irgendwie kein geeignetes Umfeld. Die Wirtschaft kümmert sich einen Dreck darum und schafft einen kleinen Aufschwung - toll, da kann man sich bestätigt fühlen und die Augen vor den Realitäten verschließen.

Ich bin eher pessimistisch.


----------



## technofreak (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*

Die Schere zwischen arm und reich geht immer weiter auseinander, wobei immer 
weniger immer mehr und immer mehr immer weniger haben werden. Je nachdem 
auf welcher Ebene man sich befindet,  sieht es besser oder schlechter aus.

Die angebliche sinkende Arbeitslosigkeit ist ein einziger großer Taschenspielertrick.
Weitere Privatisierung wird diese Zahlentrickserei noch beschleunigen.
Irgendwann wird es dann nicht mehr weitergehen, einem nackten Mann in die 
Tasche zu fassen ist nur mit operativen Methoden möglich.
Resume:  Persönlich komme ich noch halbwegs  über die Runden, insgesamt sehe
 ich es ziemlich düster.


----------



## drboe (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*

Eine ziemlich vielschichtige Frage, in deren Antwort man fast zwangsweise gezwungen ist, zwischen der persönlichen Perspektive und diversen Gruppen oder Deutschland als Ganzes zu unterscheiden. Für Deutschland als Ganzes bin ich seit Jahren Pessimist. Wobei meine Befürchtungen oft durch die Wirklichkeit übertroffen wurden und wohl auch künftig werden. Die Perversionen, mit denen Politiker z. B. den Demokratieabbau betreiben, hätte ich mir in meiner Jugend, zu Zeiten als Willy Brandt mehr Demokratie wagen wollte, niemals vorstellen können. Das in den nächsten 12 Monaten rationale Politik gemacht wird, glaube ich nicht. Und auch nicht, dass es zu Verbesserungen bei der wirtschaftlichen Lage der Benachteiligten kommen wird, selbst wenn sich die Beschlüsse dieses Jahres wider Erwarten nicht so negativ auswirken sollten. Der ideologische Überbau der neoliberalen Meinungsführer und -macher, die Maßnahmen zur Gängelung der Volkes, zeigen zudem m. E. erschreckende Parallelen mit dunklen Zeit der deutschen Geschichte. Ich fürchte, dass die Grenzen der Leidensfähigkeit hier aber noch nicht erreicht sind und das Volk sich weiter von den selbst gewählten Metzgern und deren Schlachtergesellen aus Wirtschaft, Medien und Wissenschaft zur Schlachtbank führen läßt.

Computerbetrug wird auch im nächsten Jahr gang und gäbe sein. Nun wollen ja auch die staatlichen Organe da mitmischen. Es wird daher viel Öffentlichkeit brauchen, diesem Treiben wenigstens halbwegs die Stirn zu bieten. Insofern wird der Bedarf für diese Seiten hier weiter hoch sein, wenn ggf. auch nicht so stark, wie zu Zeiten der Dialerbetrüger. Es wäre zu wünschen, dass die Gerichte endlich einmal den Abo-Betrügern, häufig genug ja die gleichen,die früher mit Dialern illegal Kasse gemacht haben, zeigen, wo die Grenzen sind. Leider zeigt sich bei richtig großen Sachen der Staat als nahezu zahnlos. Insofern bin ich da pessimistisch. Ob es wohl wg. ftp-welt endlich einmal zum Prozess kommt? 2 1/2 Jahre sind m. E. viel Zeit, um einen an sich sonnenklaren Fall zum Abschluß zu bringen. Angeblich sollen Termine kurzfristig festgezurrt werden. Naja! Die Zunft der Juristen wäre gut beraten, Selbstreinigungsaktionen etwas zügiger durchzuführen und die Exemplare, deren Neigung zur dunklen Seite übermäßig hoch ist, schneller aus den Reihen zu beseitigen. Damit würden sie auch dem Ansehen des Standes einen großen Dienst erweisen.

Privates will ich 'mal weglassen. Einmal liegt mir Lamento nicht, zum anderen wäre das, verglichen mit der Situation anderer, wohl noch eines auf vergleichsweise hohem Niveau. Es wäre aber schön, wenn meine Schuldner, so sie dies lesen, sich einen kräftigen Stoß geben könnten und 2007 die Rückstände schneller abbauen würden. Ich will ja nicht den Banken Konkurrenz machen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Ich bin eher pessimistisch.


...dem schließe ich mich an, wobei ich mich auf mein geliebtes Interent und seine Folgen beschränken mag.

Beispiel: wenn ich morgens ins Büro pendle, dann sitzen um mich herum ziemlich viele Leutchens mit MP3-Playern am Ohr. Nimmt man nun die zukünftige Vorratsdatenspeicherung für die Verfolgung von Verbindungsdaten, dann wird sich die Anzahl derer womöglich bald erheblich verringern. Die wachsende Industrie der Abmahnkanzleien, die sich auf Vertretung der Musik-, Film- und Softwareindustrie spezialisiert hat, kann gar schon einem wie mir gehörigen Respekt einjagen. Dabei habe ich meine Ohrhörer auch immer drauf, nehme aber immer nur Livestream von Klassikradio übers Handy wahr. Da mein Haushalt GEZ-Gebühren entrichtet, bin ich von den Neuerungen darum nicht bertoffen - doch wehe dem wenn?!


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Ich bin eher pessimistisch.


http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,456413,00.html


> Allianz, Telekom, Siemens: In deutschen Konzernen wächst der Einfluss
> großer, meist ausländischer Investoren. Sie fordern von den Managern höhere
> Renditen - und manchmal noch viel mehr. Der angelsächsische Kapitalismus setzt
> sich immer öfter durch.


wir gehen herrlichen Zeiten entgegegen. Turbokapitalismus nennt man das 
gelegentlich, wobei der Begriff irreführend ist 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbokapitalismus


> Der Begriff „Turbo“ könnte also Illusionen wecken, was die Reformmöglichkeiten innerhalb des Kapitalismus anbelangt.


Für die es weniger dramatisch sehen: 
 "Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit".


----------



## bert (12 März 2007)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,456413,00.html
> 
> wir gehen herrlichen Zeiten entgegegen. Turbokapitalismus nennt man das
> gelegentlich, wobei der Begriff irreführend ist
> ...


Ich bin eigentlich immer optimistisch. Das Leben geht weiter, ob nun ein Jahreswechsel dazwischen ist oder nicht. Das ist bloß ein symbolischer Wert, den ich persönlich nicht brauche, aber wems gefällt.


----------



## Immo (12 März 2007)

*AW: Optimistisch ins nächste Jahr?*



bert schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich immer optimistisch. Das Leben geht weiter, ob nun ein Jahreswechsel dazwischen ist oder nicht. Das ist bloß ein symbolischer Wert, den ich persönlich nicht brauche, aber wems gefällt.



was soll uns  dieser allererste  Beitrag  sagen  :gruebel:


----------

